# Does Anyone Else Hate Going Poo In Public Places?



## 15641

I just can't go in a public place? This one time i did in school and it was just.. ah it was so bad. SOmetimes i think i'm really weird because i worry about other people hearing it or, smelling it or knowing that i'm going.


----------



## Popp

Trust me you aren't the only one. Even people without IBS worry about going in public.


----------



## 13410

i know how you feel, i have the same problem. im so scared about school this year because of my D. i dont know what im going to do. there are constantly people going in and out of the bathroom in school, and somtimes people sit in there to skip classes. I am so depressed because of school and this problem. ugh i guess im just gonna have to hope to God i get cured soon!


----------



## 22659

omg me too! i'm so glad i'm getting a suite b-room in college. that will probably save my life. i just try to know all of the b-rooms in where i'm going. like which ones are really "popular" and which ones have loud fans and which have a single b-room. that way i just make for one of those. lol


----------



## 22659

omg me too! i'm so glad i'm getting a suite b-room in college. that will probably save my life. i just try to know all of the b-rooms in where i'm going. like which ones are really "popular" and which ones have loud fans and which have a single b-room. that way i just make for one of those. lol hm, it's saying i already posted this...but i didn't?


----------



## 22659

oh well maybe i did lol


----------



## 23682

I hate going. I try to avoid it at all costs. I will hold it in all day at work, then I'm off to school- I usually don't get home till 8 or 9 pm. If I really can't wait I'll go in a fast food restaurant and leave quickly it's not like i'll see those people again. I just have a hard time going at work and school. I'm so concerned about stinking up the place. I know I'm neurotic. Hell I know some people arent ashamed at all I walked into the bathroom at work a few times when someone was going it the smell was so bad I had to walk out without even going. I don't want to do that to people so I hold it.


----------



## 14399

Yes I hate it to. Especialy when somebody else walks in at school an you are crapping, its awkward. And I was on my way home from Key West and I had to have runs really bad and we were in the middle of the interstate and my dad was tired so we had to pull over and I sat in the rest stop having an attack for over 30 minutes. Luckily the section of the mens I choose was closed off or something because nobody ever came in there,ha-ha.True Story,


----------



## AllStrZ

Yeah i feel very weird if i go in public, i remember when i was in school, i would always go to the nurse and use their bathroom cause it was so much cleaner and i could have privacy. Well atleast now on homeschool, i can just go straight to my OWN bathroom.


----------



## Nick65

Someone wrote on here a few months ago"It is better to be sitting in the toilet stinking it out than to be stuck without a toilet"And that changed my life (Ok so did the Hypno and Probiotics)


----------



## 14849

I hate going in public restrooms, moreso because they're not clean for the most part.If I'm going to go out, I make sure I do not eat anything either that day or the previous day. Yes, I know it's unhealthy, but it is what it is.If I do go out somewhere, I will not eat until I'm either ready to go home or at home.


----------



## 18398

OMG i have the same probelm too i thought i was the only one ! my mum gave me a tip i have tryed it yet but if u do need the loo but tissue before u go not a lot but enough so people won't hear it!(school the worse place for me when i need to go )


----------



## 14849

My problem is that I can't hold it. I'm pretty much screwed. When I gotta go, I gotta go.


----------



## 21840

I'm the same as Flat 4 when I got to go I can't wait. I have the same problem with going in public too and that makes it even worse. I wish I could just not care and think hey **** happens but that's not the case.


----------



## PrincessMiley

I get reeeeeally sick if I hold it so I HAVE to go, and i hate it! I worry about people hearing me. What I do is just flush the toilet a bunch of times. It might sound weird to other people, I guess, but maybe you're just having toilet problems? A lot of the time I go in a stall I have to flush it right away anyway cause people will forget to flush & stuff. So, anyway, it drowns out the sound and by the time you're done the people who were in there while you were flushing are probably out of the bathroom by now.


----------



## BobbyGirl

Yeeah its horrible having to go in public toilets. Especially at SCHOOL!!! i hate school as it is let alonehaving to go to the loo there. I neva go to the loo like for a poop cos its just embarrassing but if i get reeeally badthen i will ask a teacher if i can go in the middle of lesson and hopefully they will just let me go. When i hold it in or wind, i get really bad stomach aches. And plus i will panic too.TIPS:1. Before you go put some tissue in the toilet and that means that people shouldnt really hear you go.2. Ask a teacher/advisor/tutor at school to make you a time out card. This card can be used for any useyou would like. Like going to the loo or going to see a teacher, like just having some space to yourself when youfeel really uncomfortable. They always have to let you if you have one. I have one, its really helpful. 3. Inform your teachers about your IBS or other disorders, even if its embarassing its always helpful, it makesyou feel so much better once they do know. Cos then if you say something to them they will understand you.I sent letters to my teachers and they now understand me a lot more and give me the support i need. Hope this helps. Robyn0x0x0x0x


----------



## trying2bebrave

I know what you mean. Going to the bathroom in public places is the worst. Here's what I do when I go to the bathroom at school or at a public place. It doesn't always work for really crowded places, but it's better than nothing.First, I walk by the bathroom door slowly and listen. If I hear a toilet flushing, voices, or a running sink, then I know someone is in there, so I continue walking past the door and I pretend to get a drink (90% of the time you'll find a water fountain near a bathroom). I take a drink at the water fountain and while I'm drinking I watch the door and wait for the people in the bathroom to come out. Once they're out, I look up and down the hallway (to make sure no one else is going to enter the restroom) then I go inside. If there's still someone in there, I pretend to wash my hands or fix my hair until they leave. If the person still won't leave, I turn on the hand dryer and pretend to dry my hands, then I go into one of the stalls and flush the toilet, even if there's nothing in there. Basically, I try to make as much noise as possible to mask the sound of going to the bathroom.


----------



## hele07_12

your'e not weird i feel the same way. normally if there's alot of people in the bathroom I wait until they leave and then go.... I use to take like somekind of anti diahrea medicene everyday before i went to school (which can't be good for you) so i wouldn't have to use the restroom, but then after seeing my phciatrist she helped me realize, everyone has to poo, we just do it a little more, and we shouldn't worry about what people think if we poo in the bathroom (because hey isn't that what were suppose to do),because everyone does it. lol here's how i see it thought i would rather poo in a public restroom than in my pants lol!


----------



## James.

I like my privacy when I go to the toilet. The School toilets are not ideal. The idea of people walking in there while you are using the toilet is bad enough, but it is worse when someone is already in there. I remember when I had the stomach bug that caused me to end up here. I had felt a bit ill before school, but not wanting to ruin my 100% attendance I went in thinking it was just stomach ache. I got to the end of 4th lesson and felt like I needed the toilet and decided I'd wait until lunchtime (After 5th lesson). Anyway, it kept getting worse, and by the end of the lesson I was desperate. I asked my mate to take my bag to next lesson and set off on the long walk to the toilet. That's when the diahrrea hit. Before then I'd never had it. As I was running to the toilet I couldn't hold it in properly. Anyway, so I got in there and there were three cubicles and someone by the urinal. They then decided to talk to me. I sure as hell wasn't going to go while they were in there. So I had to stand there acting like I was going to the urinal until they had left before dashing into a cubicle. I won't go into detail, but I made a _mess_, a lot of noise and a stench. I hate to admit it, but I then proceeded to clean up what was on my legs...Just my luck, the toilet wouldn't flush, so I had to leave it in a state. I went to my next lesson, and people were noticing the smell, but other than my friend, I don't anyone suspected it was me. After a few minutes, I was desperate again, so I asked to go, and the substitute teacher spent about ten minutes writing out a toilet pass. Once again I rushed down there, and went for the same cubicle again. I did my business and as I was leaving three lads came in and commented on the smell I had made. I just left as quickly as possible. A few minutes later I needed to go again. This time was pretty much hitch free. Anyway, I ended up going home at lunch. I feel sorry for whoever had to clean that toilet. I really do.I had a few days off school this bug was so bad. It was similar to what people experience when doing colonoscopy prep, only it wasn't even drug induced! Sorry for being so graphic


----------



## baz22p

Hi,I hate public loos as well, but I've grown not to be concerned about the noise or smell - after all, that is the proper place for these things, and it is what people expect (plus I often travel near a sewage works and I feel if they can get away with the smell that drifts within the atmosphere then people can put-up with me...at least I've got an excuse, even if it is none of their business!) What concerns me is the standard of hygeine, as well as the germs that may be picked-up from previous users. Not all users have standards, and it seems common practice to some to abuse the facilities. Baz


----------



## Emii

Yeah I try not too. X


----------



## MaryBerry

Your defiantly not the only one :S I HATE going to the bathroom in public places, and try to avoid it as much as possible.I suggest trying to go before you leave your house, or if your on the road and really have to go, tell your parents or whoever your with that you really don't feel well, MOST of the time they will take you home


----------



## AmeliaBx

PrincessMiley said:


> I get reeeeeally sick if I hold it so I HAVE to go, and i hate it! I worry about people hearing me. What I do is just flush the toilet a bunch of times. It might sound weird to other people, I guess, but maybe you're just having toilet problems? A lot of the time I go in a stall I have to flush it right away anyway cause people will forget to flush & stuff. So, anyway, it drowns out the sound and by the time you're done the people who were in there while you were flushing are probably out of the bathroom by now.


Same If I don't go to the loo then its like someone is punching me in the stomach no matter if its D or C


----------



## Bridget_12

I use to hate public bathrooms. I couldn't stand them. Just being in one was gross. Now that I have IBS though, I've bonded with the three girl's bathrooms at my school.







I'd spend my whole day in those bathrooms if I could now. Before IBS, when I HAD to use a public bathroom, I'd look for the cleanest stall and seat. I really don't care much anymore. I pick which ever one I can get to fast enough.


----------

